# DAS-6 PRO or G220 V2?



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm looking for a new DA polisher. is it worth waiting for the Meguiars G220 *V2 *or is the DAS-6 *PRO* the better choice?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

For me there is no contest - DAS6 Pro. We have experience of both machines, and let out detailing classes use the various DAs we have, and the preferred one is always the DAS-6 Pro for its smoothness and feeling of robustness.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

The DAS-6 (not PRO) lacks some bite on speed 1-3 (I've never used them). Is this issue solved with the PRO version?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Black Widow said:


> The DAS-6 (not PRO) lacks some bite on speed 1-3 (I've never used them). Is this issue solved with the PRO version?


Definitely not. On all speeds, our Pro feels stronger than the G220, and much smoother too... You notice a difference between the Pro and Standard version. We had a class member recently who was in two worlds about the new Pro machine and wondered if it was beneficial to spend the extra, and by the end of the day they had decided that it was worth the extra 30 or so quid...


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I think he wanted to know about a comparison with the new G220 coming out soon...

(unless that is what you use already?)


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

amiller said:


> I think he wanted to know about a comparison with the new G220 coming out soon...


That's how I read it also - don't know of anyone who has played with the new machine yet.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

By Version 2, I mean the current version out, which is the version brought out to address the reliability issues of the first version - perhaps more of an evolution if one wished to be pedantic about it


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

G220V2 is the official name of the NEW (2010) Megs DA.


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

Ive ot the current g220 and the das6 pro. i always pick up the das6 pro first and now thinkin of the g220 as a back up machine.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Black Widow said:


> G220V2 is the official name of the NEW (2010) Megs DA.


Hopefully they have improved significantly the G220 in V2 as compared to the current DAS6-Pro, it is lagging behind considerably.


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just ordered a Das-6 pro and can`t wait to start using it. Couldn`t wait for the new G220V2, plus its probably going to cost more.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Hopefully they have improved significantly the G220 in V2 as compared to the current DAS6-Pro, it is lagging behind considerably.


Info on the G110 V2 in the links below Dave although no news when the G220 V2 will be available in the UK yet.

Link 1, Link 2.

Alan W


----------

